# New Team Name



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

I like it.  To bad about the other.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 23, 2007)

Might I suggest, 

*BBQ CENTRAL COMPETITION TEAM of OHIO*


----------



## wittdog (Jul 24, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Might I suggest,
> 
> *BBQ CENTRAL COMPETITION TEAM of OHIO*


Sounds like Greg is willing to sponser you...


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 24, 2007)

very nice!!

(So what is Greg going to give you???


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah Greg, what are you going to give for sponsorship??  8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 24, 2007)

Mike, I *COMMAND *you to use the name!  Does that change aything?   

And to all of you question askers..The answer to "What I would be giving Mike" is of course...THE NAME!!  Money is soooooo secondary!  

I like your new team name Mike...especially if it means something to you...it will make it all the better when you start getting calls to the stage!! 8)


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 24, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Might I suggest,
> 
> *BBQ CENTRAL COMPETITION TEAM of OHIO*



Everything and everyone can be bought...if you have enough money.  Make it worth my while.  Make me banner or flag.  You'll be in good company...BBQ Pits by Klose.


----------

